# From archaeological gems to stunning strolls (PHOTOS)



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

> One of the things I love most about Ireland is that in every county, city, town and village around the country there is usually something fascinating to discover.
> 
> As an archaeologist I really enjoy visiting the multitude of heritage sites around Ireland, and the country is packed with iconic historical sites like Newgrange, The Rock of Cashel and Blarney Castle. While absolutely wonderful places to visit, sometimes it can also be very rewarding to stray off the beaten path and explore some of the lesser known gems of Ireland.









http://www.irishcentral.com/roots/travel/From-archaeological-gems-to-stunning-strolls-PHOTOS.html


----------



## Falcon (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice pics.  Beautiful country.  Thanks.


----------



## Gael (Mar 22, 2014)

Falcon said:


> Nice pics.  Beautiful country.  Thanks.



YW, glad you enjoyed them.


----------

